# Strong bond



## Phoebejane (May 10, 2012)

Hi everyone just wanted to ask your opinions... I'll get straight to the point.. Harry has formed a really strong with me he follows me everywhere etc I am the main carer ad I'm a full time mum so it me feeding,walking,playing,training Him bit it has had a downfall as he doesn't listen or pay attention to my husband is this normal? My husband really does try but Harry doesn't seem interested in him. Should I take a step back? When my husband comes home from work. I went out last night and my husband said Harry moaned and cried while I was gone sitting by the door and when I came home he stopped and curled up beside me and feel asleep.. He doesn't have Any separation anxiety issues when I leave him if I need to go out during the day so don't know if it was he's set in a routine of me being there to snuggle lol too be fair I'm quite flattered Harry adores me so much but I feel sorry for my hubby. Thanks


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I think it's only natural that Harry is so tightly bonded to you. You provide him with all of his essentials, and you spend the most time with him. He surely loves you! Since your hubby has to go off to work, he might need to take a more active role in Harry's training when he is able to be at home. He should always employ positive reinforcement methods, and make the training periods short in duration and lots of fun! Before very long, Harry will love him a lot, too!! ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree its normal for Harry to be closer to you. If your husband wants to bond more with Harry he should be the one to take him on outings part of the time. You stay home and let them have sometime away from you.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

If you...

(1) find a trainer if your area who can introduce Harry to birds and (2) have your husband be the one who gets to take him, 

then your husband will have himself an inseparable best buddy!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

VictoriaW
That's so true. My dog Cash learned my husband is a better shot and will ditch me in a heartbeat on dove hunts.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Also sounds like someone has his respect and someone doesn't  I think Hubby needs to get on the front foot if he wants a relationship with the dog. As others have suggested, become more actively involved with the dog and become the person who does a favourite thing with the dog regularly. 

Reading the original post says it all, you are the one who controls all the yummy and fun resources, of course I'd want to hang around you too...........food and fun all rolled into one!!


----------



## Phoebejane (May 10, 2012)

Hi thanks for all your advice and helpful tips.. I know in my area they don't start gundog training until the pup is 6 months is there anything my husband could do to get him a head start in training? We have no experience. Ozkar I think respect is the key thing your right.. I've taken over the role of teacher,police officer and snuggle buddy lol my husband is secretly jealous lol


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Pup will pick up any underlying feelings faster than Greece spends money! That could also contribute. As for things to do, pup is very young, so just spending play time with it will help. But, walks. Lots of walks. Even if they are short walks. On lead and off lead if possible. Put pup and hubby into situations where pup relies on him. Watch the dynamic start to alter. I'd also tell your hubby to puts some pants on and man up, the dog is sensing his oestrogen levels peaking!!!!! (Last bit was just a pisstake OK!!  )


----------



## Phoebejane (May 10, 2012)

Hahaha very true  almost chocked on my wine lol


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

VictoriaW said:


> If you...
> 
> (1) find a trainer if your area who can introduce Harry to birds and (2) have your husband be the one who gets to take him,
> 
> then your husband will have himself an inseparable best buddys


 This is exactly what I have done...and as well as INSUFFFERABLE. my dear Vizsla is inseperable...


----------

